# Rate my bulking diet - please.



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been bulking for a few months now following a cutting phase in the summer. I started of at 11stone 13lb / 12% bodyfat on sept 1st. I am now 13stone 1lb / 14% bodyfat. I have gained 16lb and only added 2% body fat but over the last 4 weeks I haven't gained a single pound. So I know what my maintenance cals are but I want to get up th at least 13stone 7lb or at best 14stone. I have found in the past that if my carb intake it too high I just get fatter which is what I want to avoid.

Could you guys look at my diet and see what I could be doing to improve it and start gaining again.

7.15 Protein shake with whole milk.

8.00 Three whole eggs, 80g oats with whole milk, 2 fish oil caps, 2 flax seed oild caps (holl & barrett)

10.30 Tuna salad, 30g of mixed nuts, one orange.

1.00 Chicken fillet (120g aprox), Brocolli 4-5 pieces, Sweet potato 100g or Brown Rice 100g.

On Mondays I do have a roast dinner from sunday so meat veg and mashed pototoes.

3.30 Protein shake, 30g of mixed nuts, Banana.

6.00 Family dinner cooked by the wife. Usually something like chicken curry, spag boll, jacket potato with tune. Just a regular family meal.

10.00 Cottage cheese 250g, 30g nuts, 80g oats, 1 fish oil cap and 1 flaxseed oil cap.

I know the 6pm meal isnt ideal but its all home made from fresh ingredients, no packets or jars. And if my wife has gone to the trouble to cook it Id better eat it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just sat down and worked out todays and tomorrows and wednesdays macros.

Today 29-12-11

cal 2976

fat 139g 41%

car 194g  26%

pro 248g 33%

Tomorrow & wed.

cal 3110

fat 133g 37%

car 214g 28%

pro 272g 35%

I hope this gives a better idea of my diet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

still no feed back :no:

come on you guys help me out.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

maybe get some flax oils and add them into your shakes mate, for extra GOOD fats, could be why your not growing as quick as you want?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

or almond oils, i just started using them 5ml is 40 cals, not much but every little helps, and the fact that they are mono-unsaturates is good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

tprice said:


> maybe get some flax oils and add them into your shakes mate, for extra GOOD fats, could be why your not growing as quick as you want?


I take the caps but would the oil in liquid form be better?

Where do I get hold of it ?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

get something in between 6 and 10 preferabley at 8 such as a chicken breast and veg, more calories post workout try some fast digesting carbs with your post workout shake.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Up the carbs a bit more there is meals were you are missing any carbs at all.if you are bothered about gaining a bit of fat add 20 mins cardio pwo.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

try get your mrs to cook some steak and potato for the evening meal, iv had 1 a day for the last 4-5 months and gained a stone!

you can get the oils from supermarkets mate, £2 usually for 250ml - not saying they will work miracles, but you said you didnt respond well to carbs, so try the good fats, youl have to trial and error it mate, its what im doing.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

what carl said ^^^


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Up the carbs a bit more there is meals were you are missing any carbs at all.if you are bothered about gaining a bit of fat add 20 mins cardio pwo.


In the new year I will try adding some sweet potato to my 10.30 meal and some powdered oats into my 3.30 shake. 50g of each and see how I go. If I start adding fat I will cut back a little. Iv gained a few lbs over the hols but I dont think quality street and mince pies are ideal for bodybuilding. I will check my bodyfat tomorrow.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Bro, have a look at my post.. HOW TO GAIN MUSCLE PROPERLY, above this one, thats what a "bulking" diet is, you really do need to up your carbs like somebody explained above, your having meals without any carbs at all, i struggle to fit all my carbs in never mind miss meals with no carbs. Hope it helps dude


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cowley said:


> Bro, have a look at my post.. HOW TO GAIN MUSCLE PROPERLY, above this one, thats what a "bulking" diet is, you really do need to up your carbs like somebody explained above, your having meals without any carbs at all, i struggle to fit all my carbs in never mind miss meals with no carbs. Hope it helps dude


Sorry but I posted my reply in your post.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

new diat for 2012.

I have sat down and worked out a new diet for this year based no 40c/30p/30f and I am aiming for 3000 cal a day.

This is how it will look.

meal1

1 whole egg, 2 egg whites

80g oats with 0.5 pt milk

cal 540

carb 56g

pro 32g

fat 17g

meal2

2 tuna salad wraps

20g nuts

cal 496

carb 35g

pro 48g

fat 17g

meal3

chicken fillet

brocolli

sweet pot 200g

10g nuts

cal 477

carb 45g

pro 38g

fat 16g

meal4

protein shake with milk

60g oats

10g nuts

cal 520

carb 48g

pro 42g

fat 17g

meal5

200g cottage cheese

banana

20 nuts

0.5 pt milk

cal 485

carb 52g

pro 33g

fat 19g

this gives me one meal free which will change an a daily basis, but will follow the same macros as all the other meals.

Total values of the 5 meals listed

cals 2518

carb 236g

pro 195g

fat 86g

I will start this as soon as I am back at work on tuesday.

Weigh my self and take bodyfat measurements weekly to check progress. I'm looking to gain 1lb every 2 weeks and hopefully maintain the same bodyfat.

How does this look ?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks about right bud maybe a little more protein in your breakfast


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Looks about right bud maybe a little more protein in your breakfast


Could always add a scoop of whey into the oats. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

new diets going well. added 1.5lb this week and lost 2% bodtfay. i think is just my body readjusting following the christmas pig-out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been following the diet now for a few weeks and havn't gained for the last 10 days after a good start. I have added a scoop of whey to my breakfast and I am now having 3 whole eggs in order to add a few more cals. I will keep things the same for the next week and if things still haven't changed I will add another 250 cals a day. Hopefull this will get things moving as I will be up to around 3500 cals a day. If after that I still stay the same I may have to increase to 3750. Should I keep my diet clean or add in some cheat food as I relay struggle to eat the amount of food I'm having now so 500 extra cals a day will be difficult unless I add some high cals foods. Any ideas?


----------

